# Suche tauglichen Panel-PC für spezielle Anwendung



## RrBd (13 Oktober 2010)

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Hallo,[/FONT]


 ich suche für Visualisierung und Bedienung von SAIA (Classic) SPS eine Alternative zu bisher eingesetzten SAIA 10,4“ 'Microbrowser-Panels'  (Coldfire Prozessor, Herstellerspezifisches Betriebssystem, Touch Screen). Die SAIA-Geräte mit ININET /  SpiderControl Microbrowser finde ich im Prinzip Klasse, der SAIA-Support für den Microbrowser ist allerdings nicht wirklich "auf Draht", wenn mal eine Schwierigkeit auftaucht, ist man auf sich allein gestellt. Die Alternative sollte einigermaßen preisgünstig, dauerhaft (Lüfterlos), Stromsparend (Möglichst <<20W)  und bei Bedarf jederzeit innerhalb von max.10 Sekunden betriebsbereit sein.


 Die SAIA-WEB-Bedienung klappt im Prinzip mit jedem PC, auf dem ein Browser und eine Java-Laufzeit-Umgebung funktioniert. Ich konzipiere die Bedien-Oberfläche grundsätzlich so, dass die Bedienung über das (Ethernet-) Netzwerk sowohl über Panels als auch über die normalen PC vor Ort erfolgen kann. Dafür nutze ich die im System implementierte Funktion der Seiten-Skalierung, mit der mit einem Klick die Seitendarstellung zur Laufzeit vom Nutzer an die ihm zur Verfügung stehende Auflösung angepasst werden kann.


 WIN XP oder CE ist i.O., allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob es für CE einen halbwegs "normalen" browser gibt, in dem JAVA läuft und dann die Seiten darstellen kann. LINUX würde ich als Alternative durchaus in Betracht ziehen, wenngleich meine Kenntnis hier (noch) etwas dürftig ist. SAIA bietet auch WIN CE Panels an, auf denen dann allerdings wieder der Microbrowser läuft, so dass ich fürchte, dass mit den Geräten keine Abhilfe möglich ist. Und WIN XP Panel-PC sind doch sehr viel teurer als die Microbrowser-Panels, das bekomme ich nicht für alle Anwendungen von den Kunden Bezahlt.


 Überwiegend werden die Panels in die Schaltschranktür gebaut, gelegentlich auch Wandaufbau oder Hohlwandeinbau.


 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Hat jemand da eine Idee, Anregungen oder gar Erfahrung?[/FONT]


 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Danke schon mal[/FONT]


 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Rainer[/FONT]


 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Links:[/FONT]
----

Saia
http://www.sbc-support.ch/
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Microbrowse-Panel[/FONT]
http://www.sbc-support.ch/ti/26-498_DE_DS_PCD7D410-TFT.pdf
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]ININET[/FONT]
http://www.ininet.ch/
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]SpiderControl [/FONT] 
http://www.spidercontrol.net/
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]WEB-Bedienung[/FONT]
http://www.bielefeldundbuss.de/Kataloge/Saia/paradigmawechsel__26_390_dx_s_web_flyer.pdf


----------



## Grisuh (13 Oktober 2010)

Hallo Rainer,

Wir verwenden in der     Regel Panel PC's von der
    Firma iEi technologies und kommunizieren über Ethernet mit der SPS.     Im Vergleich zu den
    HMI Produkten der einschlägigen Lieferanten ist diese Lösung sehr     stabil und läuft deutlich
    schneller. Außerdem ist man flexibler in der Größe.  (und billiger)

    Meistens kommt bei uns dieser Rechner zum Einsatz:
http://files.ieiworld.com/files/news/080429/PPC-3712GS/PPC-3712GS.pdf

    Wenn Du was größeres brauchst, kannst Du das auf der Homepage von     ieiworld.com 
    in der gleichen Qualität finden. 

    Wir haben bis jetzt ca. 25 dieser Rechner im Einsatz und bisher     keine Ausfälle. Von daher also
    eine stabil laufende Lösung. Allerdings gibt es auch einen kleinen     Hasenfuß dabei. Die großen
    Modelle sind nicht mehr ohne Lüfter lieferbar und machen recht viel     Krach. Der Rechner den
    ich Dir auf den Link gelegt habe ist dagegen geräuschlos.


----------



## RrBd (13 Oktober 2010)

Grisuh schrieb:


> Hallo Rainer,
> 
> Wir verwenden in der     Regel Panel PC's von der
> Firma iEi technologies



Hallo,
Zuverlässig klingt ja schon mal gut! Mit welchem Betriebssystem betreibst du die Geräte? 
Ich bin ja noch etwas skeptisch wegen der Laufwerke, in der Gebäudeautomation sollte das gerät schon mindestens 15 Jahre halten. Ich schaue mir das Programm der Fa. am Wochenende mal in ruhe an.

Vielen Dank jedenfalls schon mal für die Info

Rainer


----------



## babylon05 (2 Dezember 2010)

Schließe mich mal an, wer kann Vorschläge für ein Touch Panel für eine kleine Haussteuerung machen, für privaten Bereich.


----------



## RrBd (15 Dezember 2010)

Hier ein kurzer Zwischenstand!
Habe mit vielen zumeist hilfsbereiten Leuten Kontakt gehabt, mehrere Panels ausprobiert, derzeit gibt es keine lösung, ab April habe ich wohl eine halbwegs befriedigende Lösung.

Ein CE Panel mit CREEM Java funktionierte "im Prinzip" (Anlagendrstellung mit "lebenden" Werten, korrekte Gif-Darstellung), da viel zu langsam und auch instabil konnte ich aber bei weitem nicht alle funktionen testen.

Ein CE Microbrowser Panel von Phoenix-Sütron funktioierte ganz gut, kann natürlich von IniNet speziell für Saia entwickelte Features nicht darstellen, zudem keine korrekte Darstellung transparenter GIFs. Das letzte Problem wird im April behoben (ich hatte schon kurz nach Problemdiagnose von IniNet eine Grafik-Library für den Browser, die das Problem beheben sollte, da mein Test-Panel anderweitig gebraucht wurde, konnte ich das nicht mehr ausprobieren), dann wäre das Panel für mich einsetzbar, da es auch einige Besonderheiten meiner Programmiergewohnheiten unterstützt, guter Ersatz für die Original-Panel.

Ein CE Microbrowser Panel von PiriCom lief auch "Im Prinzip", ist aber gar nicht einsetzbar, da Darstellung stets nach ca. 2 Sekunden auf Einstiegsseite zurückspringt. Demnächst neuer Testlauf mit aktualisiertem Microbrowser.

Ein Panel von WAGO war doch sehr teuer (da hätte ich ein XP-Panel billiger bekommen), und im nachhinein erscheint mir fraglich, ob das an der SAIA-SPS hätte funktionieren können, da deren Webserver-Inhalt auf der SPS doch sehr anders als der bei Saia aufgebaut ist, und die Microbrowser sind ja doch in der Regel Herstellerspezifisch angepasst.

Andere kontaktierte Panel-Lieferanten konnten nichts geeignetes liefern.

Von SAIA nix neues, bisher keine neue Firmware, die ich hätte testen können.


----------



## Martin L. (15 Dezember 2010)

Hallo RrBd,


nutze schon seit Jahren IPC von Advantech, Serie ARK 3380. Die haben ein massives Alugehäuse (keine Lüfter notwendig), man kann SD-Karten als Festplatten stecken. Als Schnittstellen sind mehrere serielle Ports oder USB verfügbar.
Als Touchmonitor nutzen wir die von SR-Line.de, die haben eine stabile
Alufront und kein Plastik!!


----------



## babylon05 (15 Dezember 2010)

*re*

Kann man eigentlich auch Touchpc von Asus oder MSI nehmen fuer den privaten Einsatz um z.B. eine Visu WinCC darauf laufen zu lassen.


----------



## RrBd (2 Februar 2011)

*Aktueller Sachstand*

Exor Microbrowserpanel funktionierte bisher am besten, da besteht nur noch das Problem, das ich bisher darauf baue, dass nach Aufruf einer ungültigen URL die Visualisierung auf die am Panel eingestellte Start-URL springt. Das macht das Panel zwar "im Prinzip", aber mit dem (im allgemeinen sicher gar nicht unzweckmäßigen) Umweg über eine Rückfrage mit Eingabefenster und eingesetzem Start-URL-Vorschlag


----------



## Der Pfälzer (2 Februar 2011)

Hallo RrBd,
google mal nach "Engelbrecht-PC".
Die können individuell ausgestattet werden.
Vielleicht ist da was für dich dabei.

Gruß Roland


----------



## RrBd (2 Februar 2011)

Der Pfälzer schrieb:


> google mal nach "Engelbrecht-PC"



Hallo, mit denen hatte ich schon vor einiger Zeit Kontakt, warne Freundlich und wohl auch relativ günstig, allerdings zu viel PC am Panel. 

Rainer


----------



## RrBd (14 August 2012)

Hallo, abschließend bin ich übrigens bei den Phoenix WIN CE Panels WP  07T/WS (MB-Panel 800x480 px) und WP 10T (MB-Panel 800x600 px) aus  Fertigung Suetron gelandet. Voraussetzung war, dass transparente  Grafiken auch transparent angezeigt werden, was seit Anfang des Jahres  funktioniert. Einziger Nachteil ist, dass die Darstellung der  vollständigen Seite etwas "kleckerig" zustande kommt, es dauert 1-2  Sekunden, bis alle Details da sind. Der Effekt war auch bei den original  Saia-Panels da, ist nun aber noch etwas störender. Insgesamt habe ich  nun aber eine brauchbare Lösung.

Rainer


----------

